# What is the secret to butter chicken?



## peeper76 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who has the secret to butter chicken?  I make it from scratch but it is never as good as when me and my friends (who are addicted to indian food) go out to an indian resturant.  I use the heavy cream and have some spices from india which are sent to me from my stepmothers nephews that live in india.  There is a sweetness there that I just can't master.  I have tried honey and coconut milk but haven't quite got it yet.  Would love some suggestions.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ghee, which is clarified butter, slightly caramelized, gives that sweetness.  Nothing else can. Ghee is often sold in Asian markets, or you can make your own.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 11, 2008)

The secret to a good butter chicken is marinating the chicken in yogurt with a bunch of indian spices and grilling it or baking it in the oven.  

The secret to making a good butter chicken sauce is sweet butter (I remember using amul butter in India from my childhood), cream, ground unsalted, unroasted cashews and kasuri methi without which you cannot get the authentic butter chicken flavor.  The sweetness comes from cashews, cream, tomatoes (I use sauce) and tiny bit of sugar.


----------

